# Pre Fourth of July HAUL!!!



## grc733 (Jul 3, 2009)

Went shopping at the CCO & Sephora....






Mont Black, Talent Pool, Lotusland





Top Knot, Smoke and Diamonds!!, Fig. 1





Reflects Very Pink, Reflects Turquatic, Pink Pearl





Reflects Antique Gold, Reflects Blackened Red, 100 Strokes!!!!









Sephora by O.P.I - Ocean Love Potion (very very pretty)


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jul 3, 2009)

WOW i love the nail polish and Reflects Antique Gold lol enjoy it


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 4, 2009)

Great haul! I wish my CCO had great shadows like that!


----------



## n_c (Jul 4, 2009)

Damn you found great stuff! enjoy


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow! Nice haul! Lotusland, Reflects Very Pink and Reflects Blackend Red are gorgeous and you will love them! You are so lucky to find Smoke & Diamonds at your CCO! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## baby_g (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice haul! Lotusland looks superpretty in that pic


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 4, 2009)

Great haul!!! Enjoy!


----------



## xxcriscann7xx (Jul 4, 2009)

i wore ocean love potion today and got SOOO many compliments!
good haul <3


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 6, 2009)

EXCELLENT haul! I can't wait to get S&D myself


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 7, 2009)

awesome! reflects blackened red, s&D, fig1 and 100 strokes are things i want badly!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome haul!! You got great products!


----------



## frocher (Jul 7, 2009)

Gorgeous colors, enjoy!


----------

